# Accuair E-level Sensor wire grommet



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Wondering how you guys sealed the sensor wire in your car. I like how its done in the picture below but he had to cut and re-assemble the wire to pass through the tiny grommet  (more here: http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/290-few-quick-pics-of-my-bag-e-level-install )

Drilling a large hole seems like the only way for the rear sensors connector to pass through 










the front sensor wire should fit in the OEM grommet i think as per this picture


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

the connector will come off. You need a pick, to release the wires.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ so you're saying i can disconnect the individual wires from the male connector and reconnect them easily ?

I took a good look at it and don't see how it would be done. how would i do that with a pick ?

and by pick you mean this thing?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

You can pass the connector through ABS sensor grommet.
That's what I did :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

My preferred method is to cut the connectors off leaving a little extra wire. The solder them up finish the job with some heat shrink tubing. :thumbup:


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> My preferred method is to cut the connectors off leaving a little extra wire. The solder them up finish the job with some heat shrink tubing. :thumbup:


This is what I did. Highly recommended.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ thx guys

heat tubing it will be 

ps: Too bad Accuair did use special connectors to have the wires removed easily, o well, perfection doesnt exist anyway :beer:


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

So it turns out that every three wire sealed connector that is out there requires a pretty large through-hole to pass through . We suggest doing exactly as mentioned and cutting, soldering, and heat shrinking the cable back together. This kills two birds with one stone... it allows you to pass the wire through a small hole as well as shorten the cable to a custom length at the same time :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

AccuAir said:


> So it turns out that every three wire sealed connector that is out there requires a pretty large through-hole to pass through . We suggest doing exactly as mentioned and cutting, soldering, and heat shrinking the cable back together. This kills two birds with one stone... it allows you to pass the wire through a small hole as well as shorten the cable to a custom length at the same time :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------

